# $20 digital read out



## loveengineering (May 12, 2014)

hey guys,

i got sick of my lathe not having a dial on the saddle feed.... being an apprentice and all i had to think smart.
not sure if its been done on here, but i got the idea from a tafe teacher who used his for precise measurements on his OD.
20 dollar cheap digital calipers. chopped the unneeded bits, 609 locktite'd some super strong magnets and away she goes,
pretty impressed.


down sides is the swarf sticks, but masking tape fixes that.

as you can see, one side to the saddle, the other on the bed, away she goes!!

cheers jordan

- - - Updated - - -

unfortunately its not letting me upload a photo..


----------



## Terrywerm (May 12, 2014)

You might want to try to post that photo again. Some changes were made to the system that may have affected your ability to post photos, so things may be working better now. If it still does not work, let me or one of the other mods know.


----------



## loveengineering (May 20, 2014)

woooo pictures are now working!


----------



## DMS (May 20, 2014)

Nice mod. My solution is a 1" dial indicatior on a magnetic holder, but of course, that only gives me 1" of travel. Do you have any problems with the magnets coming loose due to the drag on the calipers (my import calipers are not the smoothest things ever")?


----------



## Andre (May 20, 2014)

Great idea, I may have to do something like that for my mill.


----------



## loveengineering (May 20, 2014)

I seen a thread of a guy who did it. was awesome

- - - Updated - - -



DMS said:


> Nice mod. My solution is a 1" dial indicatior on a magnetic holder, but of course, that only gives me 1" of travel. Do you have any problems with the magnets coming loose due to the drag on the calipers (my import calipers are not the smoothest things ever")?





I have not had it long enough to know hopefullt not!


----------



## kd4gij (May 21, 2014)

I use a 2" DI on my lathe


----------

